# [Backup] Cherche logiciel

## Anthyme

Bonsoir !

Je suis a la recherche d'un logiciel qui tournerai en daemon qui surveillerait des dossiers et les sauvegarderait en backup differentiel dans un autre dossier soit en utilisant inotify soit en faisant des vérification régulieres et copirait les nouveautés ...

En gros j'aimerai que des dossier dans mon pc soit toujours copier ailleur en backup même si je fait des modifications...

Bon je pourrai developper un ptit logiciel qui avec des cp -ru régulier mais si il y avais un truc plus puissant et deja fait cela serrait pas plus mal  :Wink: 

donc si vous connaissez ... merci  :Wink: 

PS: la correction orthographique dans firefox c'est bien, quand elle sera en français ça sera mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

Salut,

le plus simple c'est de pondre un pauvre script à base de rsync et de le lancer régulièrement via ton démon cron.

Bon, c'est pas très évolué (sûr qu'un truc qui utiliserait inotify serait très classe) mais rsync ne copiera que les fichiers modifiés alors c'est déjà vachement moins bourrin qu'un script avec des 'cp' ...

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> PS: la correction orthographique dans firefox c'est bien, quand elle sera en français ça sera mieux 

 

t'es pas allé chercher bien loin dis moi:

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/dictionaries/?lang=fr

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anthyme

je vais regarder du coté rsync ...

sinon juste pour note :

```

man cp

[...]

       -u, --update

              copy  only  when the SOURCE file is newer than the destination file

              or when the destination file is missing

```

et ça marche vraiment bien  :Wink: 

sinon pour firefox, j'avoue j ai pas du TOUT chercher mais ce soulignement rouge commence a m'enerver ^^ (quoi que avec le dico fr ça sera parrail ^^)

----------

## Tanki

Et tar ?

si j'en crois la vieille légende, le commandement était :

 *La légende wrote:*   

> tar stands for tape archiver

 

donc tout pile poil fait pour les archives

voila, je ne suis pas un expert, mais je pense que la solution pourrait être viable facilement  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> sinon juste pour note :
> 
> ```
> man cp ...
> ```
> ...

 

Payes ton RTFM!! considérons que j'ai rien dit !(personne veut venir à mon aide pour expliquer pourquoi rsync c'est mieux?)

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> sinon pour firefox, j'avoue j'ai pas du TOUT cherché mais ce soulignement rouge commence à m'énerver ^^ (quoi que avec le dico fr ça sera pareil ^^)

 

ce soulignement me rappelle juste quelle buse je suis en orthographe, sinon j'aime bien. Pour la peine, je corrige même tes fautes au passage!

----------

## guilc

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   sinon juste pour note :
> 
> ```
> man cp ...
> ```
> ...

 

rsync c'est mieux parceque ça ne compare les fichiers pas que sur la date (d'ailleurs, sur une comparaison par date, sur du vfat, c'est mort, y a une précision environ 1s, donc pas pratique pour comparer...), parceque ça marche sur plein de protocoles distants, parceque ça fait une VRAIE synchronisation (si un fichier disparait, il est capable de le virer, cp ne sait pas faire ça), parcequ'il gère des blacklist de fichier a ne pas synchriniser, etc...

Bref, pas du tout comparable : d'un coté on a un bete outil qui fait de la copie (meme si il est capable de ne pas copier si un fichier est plus récent, ça reste de la copie bete et méchante, et de 'lautre coté on a un vrai outil de synchronisation et de backup distant.  :Smile: 

Ca te va comme ça ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Ce n'est pas une solution logicielle, mais suivant ta config, tu peux utiliser RAID...

----------

## UB|K

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ca te va comme ça ? 

 

Parfaitement, c'est mieux avec des explications. Merci de ton soutien   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*    *Anthyme wrote:*   sinon juste pour note :
> 
> ```
> man cp ...
> ```
> ...

 

Ok je vois parfaitement la puissance du truc  :Smile: 

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> Ce n'est pas une solution logicielle, mais suivant ta config, tu peux utiliser RAID...

 

C'était mon ancienne solution mais c'est trop couteux en espace disque et ça me faisait un backup de toute une partition alors que seul un backup de certains dossiers était nécessaire  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Je suis entrain de monter une machine sauvegarde, et c'est vrai que je n'avais pas du tout pensé à rsync, merci guilc  :Smile: 

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous aurez des docs sur le sujet, en attendendant je vais chercher, merci encore en tous cas.

Et désolé de m'incruster dans ton thread Anthyme   :Embarassed: 

@+

----------

## geekounet

+1 pour rsync, je l'utilise pour faire le backup de mon home  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Si tu veux un script basé sur du rsync regarde du coté de rdiff-backup

----------

## grosnours

En tapant tout bêtement "inotify backup" dans Google, on tombe sur des liens fantastiques, dont au moins un se trouve dans portage en license BSD.

----------

## UB|K

ah ouaip tiens!

 *Quote:*   

> * app-backup/boxbackup 
> 
> Available versions: !0.09-r1 0.10
> 
>  Installed:           none
> ...

 

d'ailleurs y a même une catégorie app-backup dans portage... c'est fou se qu'on trouve en cherchant un peu!

----------

## titoucha

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Si tu veux un script basé sur du rsync regarde du coté de rdiff-backup

 

Je l'ai testé il y a quelques mois et j'ai pas mal de mauvaises surprises, il était assez fantasque sur le fichier de configuration et prenait certaines options quand ça lui chantait.

Depuis je suis avec un script bash qui utilise rsync.

----------

## yuk159

Un man rsync m'a suffit au niveau docs pour faire exactement ce que je voulais, un script et une crontab et hop.

Merci encore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

Pour faire les sauvegardes, j'utilise BackupPC. Il est dans portage, c'est assez excellent comme soft   :Cool: 

----------

## grosnours

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour faire les sauvegardes, j'utilise BackupPC. Il est dans portage, c'est assez excellent comme soft  

 

Il lui manque quelques trucs pour être parfait selon moi: la possibilité de tar directement un tree pour le restaurer, une gestion users/groups des backups (avec permissions de modif, supprimer, backup, restore, etc) et l'interface userfriendly qui va avec.

Reste que le pooling et la compression sont fantastiques, ça aide pas mal quand on backup une 50aines de machines  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Pour faire les sauvegardes, j'utilise BackupPC. Il est dans portage, c'est assez excellent comme soft   
> 
> Il lui manque quelques trucs pour être parfait selon moi: la possibilité de tar directement un tree pour le restaurer, une gestion users/groups des backups (avec permissions de modif, supprimer, backup, restore, etc) et l'interface userfriendly qui va avec.

 

Pour la gestion des backups, ca passe malheureusement par une édition des fichiers de conf. Mais l'interface user-friendly est déjà dispo sous la forme d'un CGI. Enfin disons plutot qu'elle me convient. Mais on peut pas éditer les fichiers de conf avec  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

J'ai une petite question concernant rsync. Le serveur/pc/truc où nous stockons nos données est sous windows. Étant une grosse burne en réseau, je vais probablement dire une grosse bêtise. Si j'ai un peu compris, du côté du serveur, il faut un demon de rsync, et sur ma machine, il me faut également rsync : le client. Mais voilà, sur le serveur il n' y a pas rsync, donc mon portable, peut-il être à la fois le demon/client rsync? Est-il  possible dans mon cas de faire des backups incrémentaux journaliers (par exemple) entre mon portable et l'archive (ou bien les archives) sur mon compte de ce serveur? Je suis pas sur d'être très claire.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu n'as pas besion de dameon sur ta machine en fait, tu utilises le rsync en local c'est c'est tout. Regarde un coup rdiif-backup si tu veux   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour sauvegarder mes données j'utilise rsync et les hardlinks, voilà une documentation qui pourrait intéresser du monde.

----------

## Mickael

Merci vous deux. Je me documente  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et pour les fainéant qui veulent utiliser rdiff-backup avec une zolie interface graphique en GTk (ben ouai j'ai dit zolie   :Wink:  ) il y a pybackpack

----------

